# Steuerung einer Mühle-über SPS oder PC ?



## walterschuch (24 März 2006)

Ich baue eine gebrauchte Mehlmühle ein, habe mehrere gebrauchte S5
sollte ich die Steuerung nur über die SPS machen oder besser über Profi Bus auf PC und damit visulisieren und Steuern ?
*Umfang der Mühle Aufgaben der Steuerung* 
Überblick über die Mühle
Getreideannahme, Verwiegung, Vorreinigung 12 Antriebe, 10 Sensoren,10 Klappen gesamt ca. 25 Ausgänge 30 Eingänge
Siloverteilung 105 Getreidesilos befüllen, entleeren ev. termisch überwachen ca 25 Ausgänge 120 Eingänge 
2 Trockner steuern ca 10 Ausgänge 20 Eingänge
Schälmühle ca. 10 Ausgänge 25 Eingänge
Speisereinigung ca 15 Ausgänge 30 Eingänge

Die eigentliche Mahlmühle:
Getreidenetzung ca. 10 Ausgänge 20 Eingänge
Vermahlung zu steuern sind ca. 40 Motoren
10 pneumatisch oder elektrische Klappen und
Schieber, ca 60 Sensoren oder mech.Schalter
1 Waage 25 kg mechanisch für das Rohprodukt
1 Waage 25 kg mechanisch für ein Fertigprodukt
mit diesen beiden Waagen wird die Mehlausbeute
ermittelt falls Ausbeute zu gering wird kommt Störmeldung
ca.50 Ausgänge 110 bis 180
Eingänge
Mehlmischanlage:
Mehlmischer auf Wiegezellen Vermischung nach Rezepturen
mit Pneumatischer Förderung, Kontrollsichter, Verwiegung
ca 15 Ausgänge 35 Eingänge

Das Getreide wird von über 150 Landwirten angeliefert-
Die Rückverfolgung des Getreides müss gewährleistet sein
sämtliche Bewegungen müssen dokumentiert werden
Ideal wäre nätürlich eine verbindung zwischen Steuerung und Silo
bzw, Mehl Verwaltung, 
Ist so etwas möglich, finanzierbar, wer kann sowas für mich machen ?


----------



## uz71 (25 März 2006)

*Mühle*

Hallo 

also ich als Müller und SPS'ler kann dir nur den Tip geben das ganze mit der SPS zu realisieren, und dann natürlich die Bedinung über den PC. Ich bin selbst in einem Unternehmen tätig wo mehrere Mühlen betrieben werden, diese wurden alle von mir Programmiert und man kann viele Interesanter Dinge mit der SPS und dem PC machen am besten währe es wenn du dir eine S7 besorgen würdest. Wir setzen zur Zeit immer S7 mit WinCC 6.x und dem WinCC Webnavigator ein. 

Glück Zu

uz


----------



## Markus (25 März 2006)

wincc6?!

was ist den an so einer mühle dran?
wieviele e/a?
rezepturen?
wird da auch noch was gewogen, gemessen?
analogwerte?

erklärt mit bitte mal was so ein ding kann, und warum man den motor nicht einfach mit ner stern- dreickkombination anlaufen lassen kann...


----------



## walterschuch (26 März 2006)

*Umfang der Mühle Aufgaben der Steuerung*

Überblick über die Mühle
Getreideannahme, Verwiegung, Vorreinigung 12 Antriebe, 10 Sensoren,10 Klappen  gesamt                                      ca. 25 Ausgänge 30 Eingänge
Siloverteilung 105 Getreidesilos befüllen, entleeren ev. termisch überwachen                                           ca 25 Ausgänge 120 Eingänge 
2 Trockner steuern                                  ca 10 Ausgänge 20 Eingänge
Schälmühle                                            ca. 10 Ausgänge 25 Eingänge
Speisereinigung                                       ca 15 Ausgänge  30 Eingänge

Die eigentliche Mahlmühle:
Getreidenetzung                                     ca. 10 Ausgänge 20 Eingänge
Vermahlung     zu steuern sind ca. 40 Motoren
10 pneumatisch oder elektrische Klappen und
Schieber, ca 60 Sensoren oder mech.Schalter
1 Waage 25 kg mechanisch für das Rohprodukt
1 Waage 25 kg mechanisch für ein Fertigprodukt
mit diesen beiden Waagen wird die Mehlausbeute
ermittelt falls Ausbeute zu gering wird kommt Störmeldung
                                                           ca.50 Ausgänge 110 bis 180
                                                            Eingänge
Mehlmischanlage:
Mehlmischer auf Wiegezellen Vermischung  nach Rezepturen
mit Pneumatischer Förderung, Kontrollsichter, Verwiegung
                                                            ca 15 Ausgänge 35 Eingänge

Das Getreide wird von über 150 Landwirten angeliefert-
Die Rückverfolgung des Getreides müss gewährleistet sein
sämtliche Bewegungen müssen dokumentiert werden
Ideal wäre nätürlich eine verbindung zwischen Steuerung und Silo
bzw, Mehl Verwaltung, 
Ist so etwas möglich, finanzierbar, wer kann sowas für mich machen ?


----------



## lefrog (26 März 2006)

Hallo!

Das nenne ich doch mal ein Projekt... 
Da hier von knapp 200 Ausgängen und 400 Eingängen die Rede ist, denke ich mal das es sinnvoll ist das nicht mit einer Steuerung zu realisieren, sondern das Komplexe in mehrere, sinnvolle kleinere Abschnitte zu unterteilen...
Nur am Rande... 40 Motore für das Mahlen? Ich komme nicht aus der Branche, daher kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

Man sollte auf jeden Fall dezentrale IOs nutzen. Ich denke, das ganze wird auch von der Fläche her etwas verteilter sein. Hier kann man sich dann zwischen Beckhoff, Siemens (ET200S) usw. entscheiden. Als CPU würde wohl eine S7-300 (317PN!?) reichen. Die Antriebe bzw. FUs würde ich bei einer solchen Masse auch über den Profibus ansprechen. Als Visualisierung kann man durchaus WinCC nehmen kann. Für die Anbindung an die eigene EDV und die Nachverfolgung würde ich eine eigenen Anwendung entwickeln.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## walterschuch (26 März 2006)

*Mahlmühle 40 Antriebe ?*

8 doppelte  Walzenstühle     =16 Antriebe
Filtaranlage mit Pneumatik Schleuse Rüttler 4 Antriebe
Griessputzmaschine mit Gebläse 2 Antriebe
Kleischleudern                         3 Antriebe 
Mehlauflöser                           3 Antriebe
Hammermühle                         1 Antrieb
Vibroschleuder                        1 Antrieb + Bremse
Mehlsieb                                1 Antrieb
Sichter mit Schleußenboden      4 Antriebe
Mehlsammelschnecke,               1 Antrieb
Flockenstukl                            3 Antriebe
3 Seitenkanalverdichter             3 Antriebe
3 Durchblaseschleudern             3 Antriebe 
Kornerelevator Absaugung Kommpressor, Scheuremaschine, Kornerredler usw                                       ca 10 Antriebe        
ca 55 Antriebe ohne Klappensteuerungen - bin selbst erschrocken


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2006)

Hallo Walterschuch,

ich tendiere zu einer Soft-SPS WinAC RTX oder zu einer WinAC Slot 416. Beides läuft auf einem industrietauglichen PC. Ein Siemens Panel-PC mit entsprechenden Optionen zur Datensicherheit wäre für deine Anwendung ideal. Zum Visualisieren (auf demselben PC) kann man eigentlich nur zu WinCC Flexible raten. Sieh dir auch die Optionspakete an. Mit "Audit" lässen sich Tracing-Funktionen realisieren. Zum Fernzugriff auf die Anlage und zur Fernwartung von WinCC Flexible und mit einer weiteren Option auch der S7 gibt es "Smart-Service". Die Peripherie würde ich, soweit es möglich ist, mit Beckhoff-Klemmen realisieren. Für die Wiegezellen event. ET200.

Sicherheitsaspekte zur Maschinensicherheit und Ex-Schutz nicht vergessen!

Bezahlbar ist alles, es fragt sich nur für wen.
Was denkst du, was eine solche Anlage mit allen Hardware- und Softwarekomponenten, Planung und Realisierung kosten wird?

Deine vorhanden S5-Steuerungen solltest du als Ersatzteile bei eBay verwerten. Manch ein altes S5-Teil wird dort zu Goldstaub. 


Gruß, Onkel


Übrigens,
es ist gut zu wissen dass die deutschen(?) Bauern so nebenbei auch Getreide zur Mehlgewinnung anbauen. Ich dachte schon, sie machen heute nur noch Strom aus Steuergeldern ;-) .


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

Man könnte natürlich auch durchgehend Beckhoff (außer Visualisierung) (TwinCat Runtime auf PC) einsetzen. Als Visualisierung könnte man dann trotzdem WinCC flexible und den Beckhoff OPC Server ntuzem. Bei Beckhoff bekommt man auch gleich die passende Industrie-PC Hardware.


----------



## walterschuch (26 März 2006)

*Steuerung Mühle Antwort Onkel*

Lieber Onkel, danke für deine Tips, deine Hinweise auf Attex und Sicherheitsnachweise zeigt mir, daß du umsichtig und Erfahrung auf diesem
Gebiet hast. Villeicht könnte ich wirklich eine  "Onkel" brauchen der mich hier berät?
Aber vorab nochmals Vielen Dank allen Forumsleuten, die sich in mein Projekt eingedacht haben. viele Grüße Walter Schuch


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2006)

Lieber Walter,



			
				walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Onkel, danke für deine Tips, deine Hinweise auf Attex und Sicherheitsnachweise zeigt mir, daß du umsichtig und Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet hast...


 
wenn du wüsstest, wie alt ich mit mein bisschen Erfahrung manchmal aussehe ;-) . Es gibt hier noch ganz andere Experten.


Gruss, Onkel


Die smilies scheinen nur bei mir nicht zu funktionieren :-(


----------



## mr__mines (26 März 2006)

lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Das nenne ich doch mal ein Projekt...
> Da hier von knapp 200 Ausgängen und 400 Eingängen die Rede ist, denke ich mal das es sinnvoll ist das nicht mit einer Steuerung zu realisieren, sondern das Komplexe in mehrere, sinnvolle kleinere Abschnitte zu unterteilen...
> ...




Das stimmt schon;

Hab auch mal so was gemacht, Ohne Verwiegung und Abpackung;
Waren 63 Antriebe nur für die Zuführung, Reinigung, Mahlvorgang und Abtransport in Silosystem.

Waren nur viele EAs sonst nichts.

Das schaut bei dieser Sache aber Etwas komplexer aus. ==> Viel Spaß dabei;

So long MR.


----------



## walterschuch (27 März 2006)

*Mühlensteuerung*

Hallo. ich darf mich bei Euch allen recht herzlich bedanken, daß ihr euch soviel Mühe gemacht habt.(Am Anfang als sich niemand meldete dachte ich ich bin hier überhaupt nicht erwünscht - aber ihr seit schon ok)
Ich habe heute mit Beckhoff telefoniert: der Vorteil dieser PC Steuerung ohne SPS ist fast einfacher vor allem wenn man visualiesieren möchte und
Ausdrucke vornehmen möchte. 
Meine Frage bzw meine Angst ist: ist eine PC Steuerung so sicher wie eine SPS ? 
Sind sie Karten bei Beckhoff langlebig genug?
Ist die PC Steuerung die Steuerung der Zukunft?
Die Nachvollziehbarkeit vom der Anlieferung über die Silos, Umlagerung in andere Silos, bis hin zum Endprodukt wird wohl nicht so einfach gehen mit einer Steuerung ? Grüße aus Hohenlohe von Walter dem Biobauer und  "Halbmüller" und viertels Elektriker und null Programierer.


----------



## seeba (27 März 2006)

walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. ich darf mich bei Euch allen recht herzlich bedanken, daß ihr euch soviel Mühe gemacht habt.(Am Anfang als sich niemand meldete dachte ich ich bin hier überhaupt nicht erwünscht - aber ihr seit schon ok)
> Ich habe heute mit Beckhoff telefoniert: der Vorteil dieser PC Steuerung ohne SPS ist fast einfacher vor allem wenn man visualiesieren möchte und
> Ausdrucke vornehmen möchte.
> Meine Frage bzw meine Angst ist: ist eine PC Steuerung so sicher wie eine SPS ?
> ...


Das Tracking müsste man dann mit einer eigenen Anwendung oder Add Ons von Visualisierungssoftwaren machen. Eine SPS läuft immernoch stabiler, weshalb man vielleicht die Grundfunktionen in einer SPS realisieren sollte und nur die Spezialfunktionen wie das Tracking in im PC stattfinden lassen. Für'n PC gibt es noch die 416er AC SLOT CPU, welche eine PCI Karte mit Hard-SPS für'n PC ist.


----------



## eisen (27 März 2006)

walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage bzw meine Angst ist: ist eine PC Steuerung so sicher wie eine SPS ?
> Sind sie Karten bei Beckhoff langlebig genug?
> Ist die PC Steuerung die Steuerung der Zukunft?
> Die Nachvollziehbarkeit vom der Anlieferung über die Silos, Umlagerung in andere Silos, bis hin zum Endprodukt wird wohl nicht so einfach gehen mit einer Steuerung ? Grüße aus Hohenlohe von Walter dem Biobauer und  "Halbmüller" und viertels Elektriker und null Programierer.


 

  Stellt sich erst mal die Frage. Sollen auch Anlagenteile betrieben werden wenn der Rest der Anlage steht.
  Wenn ja dann solltest du mehrere Dezentrale Steuerungen verwenden,
  sollte ein teil ausfallen kann der andere noch betrieben werden.
  Wenn du die Anlage eh nur im Gesamten betreiben kannst dann reicht dir auch eine Steuerung mit dezentralen Busmodulen.

  Wenn alles auf dem PC laufen soll dann sollte schon ein Industrie PC sein wie die von Beckhoff da man dort auch noch in ein paar jähren das Model kaufen kann.
  Wenn du eine oder mehrere SPS Steuerungen hast dann kannst du auch für die Visualisierung und Produktverfolgung einen Handelsüblichen PC z.B. Von Dell verwenden.


  An sich spricht nichts gegen die Beckhoff  Steuerungen ist eine sehr innovative Firma


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 März 2006)

Hallo Walter,

(@all: wir hatten kurz per PN Kontakt)



> ..Am Anfang als sich niemand meldete dachte ich ich bin hier überhaupt nicht erwünscht..


Nein, man hat dich mit einem Projekt dieser Größe erst einmal nicht so ganz ernst genommen ;-) .



> ..Ich habe heute mit Beckhoff telefoniert: der Vorteil dieser PC Steuerung ohne SPS ist fast einfacher vor allem wenn man visualiesieren möchte und Ausdrucke vornehmen möchte...


Gut, das gilt ebenso für Siemens.



> ..Meine Frage bzw meine Angst ist: ist eine PC Steuerung so sicher wie eine SPS ?...


Die PC-Steuerung von der wir sprechen ist im Grunde genommen eine SPS. Was meinst du mit "sicher", die Verfügbarkeit? Das hängt wahrscheinlich in erster Linie von der PC-Hardware ab. Ein billig-PC hält vielleicht ? Jahre, ein Standard Industrie-PC etwas länger, ein Lüfter- und Festplattenloser Panel-PC von Beckhoff oder Siemens mit etwas Glück sehr viel länger. Problem: Letztgenannter (ohne Optionen) kostet ca. das 5-fache der Billiglösung. Optionen wie USV und Back-up-System müssten in deinem Fall früher oder später wegen des Tracings dazu kommen.



> ..Sind sie Karten bei Beckhoff langlebig genug?...


Beckhoff ist im Allgemeinen meiner Ansicht nach allererste Wahl. Nach eigenen Angaben ist Beckhoff weltweit die Nr.1 im Bereich Soft-SPS, wobei die erfolgreichen CX-Serien (Embedded-PC) dazu gehören. Das Problem in Deutschland ist nur dass die Industrie zur Mehrheit immer noch auf Siemens und Bosch (Automobilindustrie) fixiert ist. Demzufolge sind die Service-Firmen ebenso auf diese Produkte spezialisiert. Ich selber kenne bisher leider auch nur das breite Spektrum der Busklemmen von Beckhoff. Diese sind in jeder Hinsicht leicht zu handhaben, sehr robust und platzsparend. Im Vergleich zu qualitativ gleichwertigen Produkten anderer namhafter Hersteller ;-) kommt man auch sehr viel günstiger weg.



> ..Ist die PC Steuerung die Steuerung der Zukunft?


Wir setzen bei den meisten Industriekunden Steuerungen (>Gurtband) fast nur noch Soft-SPS'n ein (Bosch-SPS - ich habe in diesen Fällen weniger mit der Software zu tun). Bei der Größe deiner Anlage ist es eigentlich nur zu empfehlen, besonders da du visualisieren und archivieren möchtest. Unter dem Schlussstrich wird es sicherlich auch billiger als andere Lösungen.

Wenn einzelne Anlagenteile autark arbeiten können/sollen, empfehlen sich Busklemmem-Controller (Intelligenter Busknoten) von Siemens oder Beckhoff. Das wäre auch denkbar, wenn du die Anlage in Teilabschnitten aufbaust. Der übergeordneten Soft-SPS steht später nichts im Wege. Die Entscheidung Beckhoff oder Siemens-S7 sollte jedoch geklärt sein (nicht zwangsläufig, aber wegen des einheitlichen Konzept's). Wenn du jemanden findest, der mit Beckhoff Erfahrungen hat, dann empfehle ich dir Beckhoff. Als Einsteigerprojekt ist deine Mühle etwas zu groß ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## walterschuch (29 März 2006)

*Mühlensteuerung S7 oder zB. Beckhoff*

Lieber Onkel, ich habe 5 Geschwister, meine Frau 4 - und zu unser großen Verwandschaft habe ich nun einen neuen "Onkel" - das ist Klasse. Danke. Soweit ich mich informiert habe könnte die Beckhoff Steuerung 4 verschiedene Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen, d.h. ich könnte die Steuerung in folgende sinnvolle Teilprogramme aufbauen:
1. Getreideannahme Vorreinigung, Verwiegung, Förderung in den Silozellen und Getreidetrocknung mit entsprechender Förderung des Getreides
2. Schälmüllerei mit Getreidereinigung
3. den eigentlichen Mahlbetrieb mit Getreidenetzung
4. Mehlmischanlage mit Absackung und Loseverladung

Da ein PC auch in Industrieausführung (diesen Eindruck hatte ich bei euren Beiträgen) doch nicht die Sicherheit hätte was zuverlässigkeit und langlebigkeit betrifft wie eine SPS CPU müüste ich wohl immer einen PC
in Reserve halten - wäre angebracht - oder ?
Eine einfache Visiualisierung wäre ja auch mit dem Beckhoff Zusatzprogramm möglich - oder hat dies außer geringere Kosten sonst nur Nachteiel gegenüber diesem WIN CC system?
Meine S5 135 in doppelter Ausführung mit allen Teilen sollte ich wohl vergessen oder ?
Eine Anbindung an eine Silo und Chargenverwaltung scheint mir nicht ganz einfach, aber auf jedenfall sehr teuer zu werden ?
viele Grüße Walter


----------



## seeba (29 März 2006)

walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Onkel, ich habe 5 Geschwister, meine Frau 4 - und zu unser großen Verwandschaft habe ich nun einen neuen "Onkel" - das ist Klasse. Danke. Soweit ich mich informiert habe könnte die Beckhoff Steuerung 4 verschiedene Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen, d.h. ich könnte die Steuerung in folgende sinnvolle Teilprogramme aufbauen:
> 1. Getreideannahme Vorreinigung, Verwiegung, Förderung in den Silozellen und Getreidetrocknung mit entsprechender Förderung des Getreides
> 2. Schälmüllerei mit Getreidereinigung
> 3. den eigentlichen Mahlbetrieb mit Getreidenetzung
> ...


Hallo Walter,
du kannst die 300er Ein-/Ausgabekarten auch mit einer Adaptionskaspel in 'ner S7 400 verwenden, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Question_mark (29 März 2006)

Hallo,


			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst die 300er Ein-/Ausgabekarten auch mit einer Adaptionskaspel in 'ner S7 400 verwenden


 Ich glaube seeba hat sich vertippt und wollte aussagen, dass man die E/A-Module der S5-135U auch über Adaptionskapseln in der S7-400 verwenden kann. Korrekt, seeba ???

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## walterschuch (29 März 2006)

*Mühlensteuerung - Danke für euere Tips*

Ihr Seid einfach ein "netter Haufen von Spezialisten!
Euer SPS Treffen ist ja bald und ich würde mich freuen wenn ich euch
50 Euro als Umdrunk überweisen dürfte als kleines Dankeschön
Vielleicht könnte mir Markus, euer bzw.unser Chef mir seine Bankdaten
durchgeben.
Gruß Walter Schuch


----------



## Question_mark (29 März 2006)

Hallo walterschuch,

melde dich doch einfach zum Forumstreff beim Markus an und komm persönlich vorbei. Ich selber freue mich schon, einige Leute persönlich kennenzulernen, Erfahrungen auszutauschen, Freizeitunternehmung, Grillen u.s.w. Also einfach anmelden und vorbeikommen....
Und ich garantiere, dass Du viele Ideen und Vorschläge zur Realisierung Deines Projektes mit nach Hause nehmen wirst.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## eisen (29 März 2006)

Hallo Herr Schuch,



			
				walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Da ein PC auch in Industrieausführung (diesen Eindruck hatte ich bei euren Beiträgen) doch nicht die Sicherheit hätte was zuverlässigkeit und langlebigkeit betrifft wie eine SPS CPU müsste ich wohl immer einen PC
> in Reserve halten - wäre angebracht - oder ?


 
  In ihrem Fall kann ich mir gut vorstellen einen reinen, elektrisch/mechanischen Ablauf der Anlage ohne übergeordnetem PC System für die Datenverwaltung und Produktverfolgung zu erstellen.
  Somit würde ich 1-3 kleine SPS von Beckhoff oder Siemens verwenden. Dann wäre schon mal sichergestellt, dass die Anlage auch läuft, wenn es der PC nicht tut (also ein Notbetrieb)

  Zudem könnte das auch eine 1. Ausbaustufe sein, falls die finanziellen Mittel begrenzt sind
  .



			
				walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Meine S5 135 in doppelter Ausführung mit allen Teilen sollte ich wohl vergessen oder


   ja.



			
				walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anbindung an eine Silo und Chargenverwaltung scheint mir nicht ganz einfach, aber auf jedenfall sehr teuer zu werden


  darum auch mehrere Ausbaustufen.





  Mich würde mal interessieren, wann sie die Anlage Inbetriebnahmen wollen?


----------



## walterschuch (29 März 2006)

*Mühle Inbetrieibnahme*

Die Mühle ist grob aufgebaut, es fehlt noch die Mehllagerung und viele kleine Deteils. Der Schaltschrank und die elektrische Installation fehlen noch --- und natürlich die Steuerung - die ich nicht beherrsche- aber ich weiß immerhin was sie wann und wo und wie steuern soll.
Mitte April bis Mitte Mai bekomme ich Hilfe von 2 Mühlenmonteuren so daß ich vieleicht Ende Juni halwegs soweit bin. Da wir noch eine Halle für Palettenlger bauen und Getreidesilos mit Förderanlagen aufstellen müssen,
besteht aber die Gefahr, daß die Mühle erst im Herbst bis Winter fertig wird. Ich habe leider ein Problem - ich überschätze mich oft ein wenig!
Gruß Walter


----------



## seeba (29 März 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich glaube seeba hat sich vertippt und wollte aussagen, dass man die E/A-Module der S5-135U auch über Adaptionskapseln in der S7-400 verwenden kann. Korrekt, seeba ???
> 
> Gruss
> Question_mark


 So ist's!

Danke Walter für den Umdrunk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 März 2006)

Hallo Walter,

Vielen Dank für die Adoption. Du musst uns dann aber alle adoptieren und ertragen ;-) .



> Meine S5 135 in doppelter Ausführung mit allen Teilen sollte ich wohl vergessen oder ?


Nein, nicht vergessen! Das AG135 ist eine sehr leistungsfähige Steuerung. In zahlreichen industrieellen Anwendungen laufen diese Steuerungen, und müssen dort auch noch lange Zeit laufen. Eine Umrüstung auf eine moderne Steuerung bedeutet für den Betreiber einen sehr hohen Kostenaufwand und Stillstandszeiten, die schwer zu ertragen sind. Also laufen die Dinger, bis sie eines Tages nicht mehr laufen. Dann ist die Kacke am dampfen. Und dieser Tag wird kommen. Zeit für eine komplette Umrüstung bleibt dann nicht, eine neue (alte) S5-Baugruppe muss her. Viele Teile stehen bei Siemens schon nicht einmal mehr als Ersatzteil zur Verfügung. Und falls doch, sind sie enorm teuer. Besonders CPU's und Kommunikationsprozessoren der größeren wie dem AG135 haben heute einen sehr hohen Wert. Mit etwas Glück deckt der Verkauf deiner S5-CPUs einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil der Kosten deiner gesamten nagelneuen Steuerungs-Hardware. Sieh mal bei eBay rein und suche nach den Bestellnummern deiner Baugruppen 6ES5...

Aus denselben Gründen verbietet sich die Verwendung in Neuanlagen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## walterschuch (30 März 2006)

*s5 135 nicht mehr einbauen Rat von meinem Onkel*

Lieber Onkel Danke für deine Tips,
Mein erstes Auto war ein Daimler 170 S Baujahr 1949 - ich hab ihn noch
meien Steuerung sollte dann vielleicht doch vom 21.Jahrhundert kommen.
Die Aufteilung der verschiedenen Mühlenbereiche mit je einer solchen SPS
erscheint mir eine gute Lösung, Ich werde mich jetzt erstmals auf die Mühlenhardware (Mehlsilos, Filter Schleusen) konzentrieren dann im nächsten Schritt auf die Elektrik mit Schaltschrank und Steuerung. Im Kopf schwebt mir eventuell vor eine Notsteuerung von Hand zu installieren. - Bitte nicht gleich schimpfen - ich weiß daß dies für euch Steuerungsprofi fast eine Beleidigung ist - vielleicht besinne ich mich aber noch.
Auf jedenfall seid ihr wirklich nette Menschen in unserem Forum!


----------



## Unregistriert2217 (31 März 2006)

Hallo 
ich hab das mal ein bischen überflogen hier, und muß sagen ihr tut euch ein bischen leicht/schwer. 
sind denn alle klappen und schieber eingerechnet und warum die Daten nicht mit prodave an Datenbank übergeben und eine kostengünstigere visualisierung einsetzen. die antriebe könnte man in gruppen schalten so das E/A eingespart werden könnte. bei dieser größenordnug setze ich mehrere cpus ein da ich mit den Zeiten / Zähler probleme bekomme, und so auch ein sicheres system bekomme.


----------



## seeba (31 März 2006)

Unregistriert2217 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich hab das mal ein bischen überflogen hier, und muß sagen ihr tut euch ein bischen leicht/schwer.
> sind denn alle klappen und schieber eingerechnet und warum die Daten nicht mit prodave an Datenbank übergeben und eine kostengünstigere visualisierung einsetzen. die antriebe könnte man in gruppen schalten so das E/A eingespart werden könnte. bei dieser größenordnug setze ich mehrere cpus ein da ich mit den Zeiten / Zähler probleme bekomme, und so auch ein sicheres system bekomme.


Keine Angst, ich hab schon mit Walter gesprochen und er kam auf die selben Ideen.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2006)

Ich denke eine leistungsfähige CPU (S7-317, besser noch Vipa-Speed7, wegen des Preises) mit Profibus und WinCC-Flex sollte ausreichen. Beckhoff ist sicherlich auch gut einsetzbar, aber nicht so mein Spezialgebiet. Die Datenanbindung per Prodave, Libnodave oder OPC, evtl. ist ja Seebas Projekt dann schon soweit einsatzbereit. Das Komplizierteste dürfte die Wägetechnik inkl. der Chargenverfolgung sein. Soll in jedem Silo das Getreide einer Anlieferung landen und das Endprodukt auf Paletten gelagert werden? Wenn gemischt wird, müssen dann die unterschiedlichen Chargen auf dem Endprodukt gekennzeichnet sein, geht eine Mischcharge aus, muß der Wechsel stimmen. Wie kann das Produkt in der Anlage eigentlich verfolgt werden, da es ja auf Bändern läuft, oder? Muß bei einem Mischchargenwechsel die ganze Anlage leergefahren werden? Mehrere SPS würde ich nur verwenden, wenn die räumliche Ausdehnung der Anlage zu groß ist, oder wenn die Teilnemerzahl (Profibus) zu groß ist. Kann man die Anlage komplett in 3-4 Teile trennen, dann wäre auch eine Aufteilung sinnvoll, aber wohl auch vom Preis her teuer. Aus jeden Fall eine interessante Aufgabe. Hast du die Mühle ohne Schaltschrank gekauft? Schaltplanerstellung und Schaltschrankbau, sowie Installation der Anlage dürfte alleine schon 3-4 Monate dauern.


----------



## eisen (31 März 2006)

Unregistriert2217 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich hab das mal ein bischen überflogen hier, und muß sagen ihr tut euch ein bischen leicht/schwer.
> sind denn alle klappen und schieber eingerechnet und warum die Daten nicht mit prodave an Datenbank übergeben und eine kostengünstigere visualisierung einsetzen. die antriebe könnte man in gruppen schalten so das E/A eingespart werden könnte. bei dieser größenordnug setze ich mehrere cpus ein da ich mit den Zeiten / Zähler probleme bekomme, und so auch ein sicheres system bekomme.


 

  Hallo Unregistriert2217

  Was du da schreibst hab ich in meinen beiden Antworten auch schon gesagt.
  Das lag wohl daran, dass du das hier nur ein bisschen überflogen hast.





			
				walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Onkel Danke für deine Tips,
> Mein erstes Auto war ein Daimler 170 S Baujahr 1949 - ich hab ihn noch
> meien Steuerung sollte dann vielleicht doch vom 21.Jahrhundert kommen.
> Die Aufteilung der verschiedenen Mühlenbereiche mit je einer solchen SPS
> ...


 
  Hallo Herr Schuch  Hallo all

  Wenn ich dieses hier lese dann muss ich sagen wir machen uns viel zu viel gedankten.
  Ich hatte noch nie eine komplexe Anlage bei der auch eine Notsteuerung von Hand ausreichen würde.

  Herr Schuch das ist jetzt nicht gegen ihre Notsteuerung von Hand gemeinste,
  im Gegenteil das finde ich gut und wenn ich so lese wie sie sich informieren dann bin ich überzeugt sie machen das Richtige.

  Zudem 250k € für ein gebrauchtes Mühlwerk, da muss man erst mal noch das Geld für eine komplette Automatisierung haben.


----------



## Markus (31 März 2006)

@Unregistriert2217
zeiten und zahler? wenn das deine kriterien bei der cpu auswahl sind, dann bist du warscheinlich einer von denen die
endlose fup-netzwerke malen und sich programmierer nennen...

@ralle und sonstige
400er? 317er?
HALLO?!
die mühle mag zwar räumlich recht groß sein, aber die paar bitverküfungen um die paar motoren und schieber anzusteuern packt vermutlich sogar ne 312er...
ich bin mir auch ziehmlich sicher das sie sogar noch in der lage wäre ein paar anlaogwerte zu normieren.
ich würde eine 313 2dp reinhauen wegen dem profibus master.
sollte die rezepturgeschichte sich etwas aufwendiger gestalten und sps-seitig gelöst werden, dann eventuell 314 oder 315.
ich frage mich sowieso häufig in welcher welt manche steuerungsbauer leben.
eine 315er mit 120k code die auser indirekter adressierung und unzähligen schleifen nix anderes macht hallte ich
auf 20-30ms. wenn ich nebendrann den schaltschrank für einen förderer sehe, der eine 416er drin hat um seine dämlichen stopper zu öffnen dann frage ich mich: was macht der typ?

zur visu reicht eine protool oder winccflex rt völlig aus.
wincc halte ich dann doch für übertrieben...
wenn es sinn macht eine zetrale visu auf ein mp370, und ggf. einige tp170 in der anlage verteilt oder auch nur schalterboxen, je nach dem wie es sinn macht...
chargendaten sollte ein pc verwalten, der bekommt die daten entweder über den opc der visu die auf ihm läuft oder über prodave, aglink, libnodave...
die verwaltung würde ich in excel oder access packen.
sicher wäre einen anbindung an das hauseigene warenwitschaftssystem schöner, aber der aufwand wird größer sein,
und wenn sich das wws ändert geht die pfuscherei von vorne los.
eine exceltabelle kann jeder gameboy einlesen, und wenn nicht dann kann ein makro das entsprechend konvertieren...


----------



## walterschuch (31 März 2006)

__________________
Halle Ralle, danke für deine Gedanken
durch die vielen Beiträge und guten Ideen zeigt sich folgende Tendenz
Die Aufteilung der verschiedenen Arbeitszweige in verschiedene seperate
Steuerungen ist sinnvoll, da sie ohnehin nicht zeitgleich laufen u.a. Gründen. das würde folgende seperate Steuerungen ergeben:
1. Getreideannahme mit entspr.,Getreideförderung Reinigung, Verwiegung
    Transport in die einzelnen Silos. 
2. Schälmüllerei. Hier wird das Getreide aus den Lagersilos hergeholt und
    dann speisefertig  gereinigt und dann entweder abgesackt, lose    
    verladen oder der Mühle zum vermahlen zugeführt. In dieser Anlage    
    werden aber auch Dinkel geschält, Sonnenblumen geschält u.Saatgut
    gereinigt.
3. Mahlmühle  hier wird das Getreide zu Mehl der verschieden Typen    
    vermahlen dann in Mehlsilos geblasen . von dort wird das Mehl  
    nochmals gereinigt mit anderen Mehlen in der Mischerei gemischt und 
    dann gesackt oder lose verladen.

Die Steuerungen 1 und 2 existieren bereits allerdings ohne SPS und ohne
Verrieglung . Diese Lösung ist zwar alles andere als optimal aber wir arbeiten damit.

Steuerung Nr. 3 für die Mühle  existiert noch nicht, der Schaltschrank auch noch nicht. 
Als erstes muß also Steuerung 3 für die Mühle mit Schaltschrank aufgebaut werden. Die anderen Steuerungen sollen dann nach Umbau dieser Anlagen
programiert werden.
Die Nachvollziehbarkeit, d.h. welches Korn von welchem Bauern in welchem Sack landet, gestaltet sich sicherlich nicht ganz einfach. 110 Lagerzellen 
mit gesamt ca 5000t Kapazität und eine durchschnittlichen Anliefermenge von ca. 6t d.h. ca 830 Anlieferungen und ca 25 verschiedene Produkte, 
Ich denke da komm ich um den vielen Schreibkram nicht herum- trotz SPS und PC
Finanziell habe ich mir das Motto gegeben: lieber klein anfangen und gr0ß aufhören als umgekehrt.
Grüße Walter Schuch


----------



## Markus (1 April 2006)

auf wieviele silos welcher größe verteilen sich den die 5000t?

ich kenne es von brauereien so dass das getreide nach der annahme verwogen und gemessen wird (feuchte und eiweis) und dann in den großen topf kommt.
ab dann ist nur noch nachvollziehbar welcher bauer wann wieviel getriede mit welchen werten geliefert hat.

aber sobald das getriede in ein silo mit großen durchmesser kommt ist es praktisch unmöglich anhand das entnommen und hinzugefügten gewichtes zu bestimmen wo sich das getreide befindet...

eingrenzen könnte man eher wenn man täglich das silo wechselt. verschiedene kleine silod für verschiedene produkte werden wohl nicht unbedingt notwengig sein da die erntezeiten differieren?


----------



## walterschuch (1 April 2006)

*auf wieviele silos welcher größe verteilen sich den die 5000t?*

Hallo Markus, wir haben derzeit etwa 100 Silos für Getreide, dieses und nächstes Jahr kommen noch 16 Stück dazu.
Die Kapazität je Silo liegt zwischen 10t über 20, 28, 35, 40tonnen und 8 Stück mit 250 Tonnen. Wir bereiten zertifiziertes Saatgut auf. Diese Partien dürfen generell nicht vermischt werden, das heißt sie werden immer seperat gelagert. Wie bei den Mälzereien werden auch unsere Partien erst nach den entsprechenden Qualitätsuntersuchungen zusammengemischt.
Wenn ich nun z.B von 3 Anlieferungen, di ich erst seperst gelagert habe, ein größeres Silo befülle, so muß ich nachweisen von welchen Lieferanten
diese neue Charge geliefert wurde. Wenn ich nun in die großen Silos mit
250 Tonnen wieder 10 kleiner solcher Chargen fülle, bekomme ich wieder eine neue Charge mit vielleicht insgesamt 30 Anlieferungen. Aus dieser Charge produzieren wir Auszugsmehl, Vollkornmehl, Ganzkorngetreide usw.
Ich muß den Nachweiß führen welche Lieferanten an diesen Produkten geliefert haben. Es gibt aber auch Partien, die in ein entsprechendes Silo 
passen, hier ist es dann einfacher nachzuvollziehen.
Zu unsern Silos konnen wor noch ca 500 Tonnen Getreide und Saaten in Kippkisten und Big-Bag füllen. Diese Lagerung benutzen wir für kleine Saatgutpartien, oder Getreide, das eine gute Partie kaputt machen könnte.
Zum Thema alter Schaltschrank der Mühle: der Schaltschrank ist BJ.1975
alles mit Einzelschraubsicherungen, keine Motorschutzschalter mit 2 Phasen-Schutz. Außerdem waren die ganzen Walzenstühle (Jetzt 15 Antriebe) über 2 große Motoren und Transmission angetrieben.
Die Mühle wurde nur über 2. Wagen überwacht. Wenn die Kippwaage für das zuvermahlende Getreide  nicht mehr gekippt hat über einen definierten 
Zeitabschnitt hat die Mühle abgeschaltet. Wenn die Mehlkippwaage nicht mindestens ca. 60% der Anzahl der Kippungen gemacht hat wie die Getreideeingangswaage dann hat ein Fehler bei der Mühle vorhanden sein 
müssen und die Anlage hat sich ausgeschaltet.
Die Schütze hatten eine Selbsthaltung (Taster Ein-Aus-Schaltung)und über eine Schaltwalze wurde die Mühle dann nacheinander abgeschaltet.
Viele Grüße und ein erholsames Wochenende Walter Schuch
die Mühle sinnvoll nacheinander abgeschalten.


----------



## Markus (1 April 2006)

walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Markus, wir haben derzeit etwa 100 Silos für Getreide, dieses und nächstes Jahr kommen noch 16 Stück dazu.
> Die Kapazität je Silo liegt zwischen 10t über 20, 28, 35, 40tonnen und 8 Stück mit 250 Tonnen.


 
in dem falle sollte eine nachverfolgung relativ genau möglich sein, hängt jetzt noch von der chargengröße der bauern ab.
vermutlich werden die chargen chaotisch angeliefert, wäre es in dem fall denkbar jedem der anliefernden bauern ein silo zuzuteilen?

zumindest bis er alles angeliefert hat, dann kann der nächste oben drauf.

angenommen die gesammte charge pro bauer ist min 5t, dann ergibt sich im verhältniss zu silokapazität ein durchaus messbarer wert...

somit wäre es denkbar das ganze auf ein paar 100kg genau zu bestimmen...

(ich bin von 1-2 riesen silos ausgegangen, wenn ich da nen 40tonner reinkippe ist das wie ein tropfen auf den heissen stein und nicht messbar...)


----------



## walterschuch (1 April 2006)

*Chargenverfolgung Mühle*

Hallo Markus,
Wenn jemand wenige große Silos hat, ist es einfacher nachzuvollziehen  -
wenn auch der direkte Zugang zwischen Endprodukt und Anlieferprodukt
sehr relativ ist, da es viele Anlieferungen sind.
Eine Kraftfutterwerk mit denen wir Zusammenarbeiten hat bei ihrer Anlagensteuerung ein Siloprogramm dabei und verwalten so ihre Wareneingänge. Das fertig gemischte Produkt verwalten sie dann über ihr
Warenwirtschaftsprogramm. 
Ein direktes Anbinden der Mühlensteuerung an unser Warenwirtschaftssoftware wärer zwar theoretisch optimal - aber in der Praxis, so wie du es in deinem Beitrag auch schon gesagt hast nur teuer und alle 3-4 Jahre muß man sich die Arbeit neu machen weil sich das Programm geändert hat.
Dein Vorschlag mit Exel oder ähnlichen Programmen die Rückverfolgbarkeit zu machen erscheint mir sehr sinnvoll.
Die besten Grüße Walter


----------



## afk (1 April 2006)

walterschuch schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Vorschlag mit Exel oder ähnlichen Programmen die Rückverfolgbarkeit zu machen erscheint mir sehr sinnvoll.


Eine Datenbank (z.B. Access, oder besser ein "richtiges" DBMS) ist dafür normalerweise die bessere Alternative, setzt jedoch gewisse Kenntnisse in der Datenbank-Programmierung und -Verwaltung vorraus. Dafür sind Datenbanklösungen fast immer skalierbar, und gerade solche Projekte "wachsen" nach der eigentlichen Fertigstellung oft noch ganz erheblich an, nach dem Motto "Eigentlich könnte man ja noch dieses oder jenes mit integrieren ...".


Gruß Axel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2006)

*Nachweis?*

Hallo,

mir fällt der Begriff "Nachweis" immer mehr ins Auge. Ich hatte in der Lebensmittelbranche zwar noch nie zu tun, aber dass es heute strenge Vorschriften zum Thema Nachweis gibt ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Das könnte bishin zur Protokollierung von Benutzereingaben und Handbedienschritten führen. Aber trifft das auch auf eine Mühle zu?

Markus, sieh dir doch mal das "Audit"-Paket zu WinCC Flexible an, das gibt es ja noch nicht so sehr lange. Ich kenne es auch nicht näher. Erste Infos findet man in "*WinCC flexible 2005 Getting Started Optionen" 6ZB5370-1CN01-0BA1.* Vielleicht macht es die Sache etwas einfacher.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (1 April 2006)

@onkel dagobert
audit gibt es auch für winccflex es loggt mit wer was wann gedrückt hat...
das ganze liegt dann als csv auf dem panel, diese kann auch geprüft werden ob sie manuell geändert wurde. (vermutlich checksumme)

ob das wirklich was bringt oder notwendig ist weiss ich nicht.

müsste mir das mal von dem siemens onkel geneuer erklären lassen...


----------



## agromittelland (24 Juli 2020)

*Mühlensteuerung,*



uz71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ich als Müller und SPS'ler kann dir nur den Tip geben das ganze mit der SPS zu realisieren, und dann natürlich die Bedinung über den PC. Ich bin selbst in einem Unternehmen tätig wo mehrere Mühlen betrieben werden, diese wurden alle von mir Programmiert und man kann viele Interesanter Dinge mit der SPS und dem PC machen am besten währe es wenn du dir eine S7 besorgen würdest. Wir setzen zur Zeit immer S7 mit WinCC 6.x und dem WinCC Webnavigator ein.
> 
> ...



Guten Tag

ich suche einen mühle-erfahrenen Programmierer, denn ich muss meine
Futtermühle endlich mal auf den neusten Stand bringen und dies so, dass es bezahlbar ist.
Aktuell  besteht eine S5 mit einem uralten Pentium PC (2 Pc habe ich noch in Reserve).

Da eine Programmierung nachhaltig sein muss, müsste bei Ausfall
des Programmierers eine andere Person in deren Fussstapfen treten können.

ODER, noch viel besser wäre, wenn ich eine Windows 10 kompatible Sofware 
hätte, mit der ich als Anwender die einzelnen Schaltfolgen in der Form von Batches
selber erstellen könnte.
gruss
AM
	
	



```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


----------



## agromittelland (24 Juli 2020)

uten Tag

ich suche einen mühle-erfahrenen Programmierer, denn ich muss meine
Futtermühle endlich mal auf den neusten Stand bringen und dies so, dass es bezahlbar ist.
Aktuell  besteht eine S5 mit einem uralten Pentium PC (2 Pc habe ich noch in Reserve).

Da eine Programmierung nachhaltig sein muss, müsste bei Ausfall
des Programmierers eine andere Person in deren Fussstapfen treten können.

ODER, noch viel besser wäre, wenn ich eine Windows 10 kompatible Sofware 
hätte, mit der ich als Anwender die einzelnen Schaltfolgen in der Form von Batches
selber erstellen könnte.
gruss
AM
	
	



```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


----------



## Tol3l3e (24 Juli 2020)

Moin,
in welcher Region sind sie tätig?
Dann könnte man sich das persönlich Mal anschauen und besprechen.


----------



## agromittelland (24 Juli 2020)

Schweiz:  CH-5622 Waltenschwil (das Dorf der Mohrenköpfe)


----------



## Tol3l3e (24 Juli 2020)

agromittelland schrieb:


> Schweiz:  CH-5622 Waltenschwil (das Dorf der Mohrenköpfe)


Das ein bisschen weit weg aus Norddeutschland[emoji16] 
Aber sicherlich gibt es ein paar Kollegen hier im Forum, die Ihnen helfen können


----------



## Maagic7 (26 Juli 2020)

> ich suche einen mühle-erfahrenen Programmierer, denn ich muss meine
> Futtermühle endlich mal auf den neusten Stand bringen und dies so, dass es bezahlbar ist.
> Aktuell  besteht eine S5 mit einem uralten Pentium PC (2 Pc habe ich noch in Reserve).



Ich mache sowas professionell. Meine Meinung ist aber, dass man eine funktionierende S5 nicht unbedingt ersetzten muss.
Die läuft wahrscheinlich noch länger als die meisten S7.
Schnellen Zugriff auf Ersatzteile sollte man haben. Dafür gibt es aber noch genügend professionelle Händler, die das alles
am Lager haben.

Einzig die PC's würd ich evtl. mal updaten. 
Da kommt es drauf an, was es für eine Visualisierungssoftware ist und ob die original Projektdateine vorhanden sind.
Sollte es Siemens ProTool sein, dann kann man das evtl. auf ein WinCC flexible hochziehen.
ProTool bekommt man aber auch auf einem Windows 10 32Bit system noch zum laufen (auf 64Bit geht es nicht).

Falls wirklich die SPS ausgetauscht werden sollte, dann mit einer S7-300 und Step7 Classic, da sich die S5-Software
mit dem IBH-Tool fast vollautomatisch konvertieren lässt. Das schafft man selbst, wenn man nur den Speicherabzug der S5-CPU hat.

Mit der Visualisierung sieht es schlechter aus. Wenn die originale Datei nicht vorhanden ist, kann man das auch nicht auf 
eine andere SPS umstellen.


----------

